
Why every household is about to get a brand-new fridge - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/26/why-every-household-is-about-to-get-a-brand-new-fridge/
======
DrScump
Yeah! Would could _possibly_ go wrong?

Well, the Stuxnet lesson didn't last long.

Also, it made me think of this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10732423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10732423)

